# WinCC7 Startet Projekt nicht mehr



## Bender25 (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe ein Problem mit WinCC 7. Ich starte z.b ein Einzelplatzprojekt speicher alles ab  und sobald ich WinCC neu starte kann er das gerade neu erstellte Projekt nicht mehr öffen. Es erscheint die Meldung " No or invalid Project Context, ASO cannot work correct"..

Kennt jemand diese Meldung?


----------



## Farinin (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo Bender25,
also dein Problem hatte ich noch nicht. 
Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du und gab es Probleme bei der Installation?


----------



## Bender25 (27 Januar 2009)

Farinin schrieb:


> Hallo Bender25,
> also dein Problem hatte ich noch nicht.
> Welches Betriebssystem nutzt du und gab es Probleme bei der Installation?


 
Bei der installation traten keinerlei Probleme auf. 
Benutze Win XP Pro Service Pack 2

Glaub ich schmeiß das ganze noch einmal runter.


----------



## Farinin (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo Bender25.

Also ich glaube das würde ich auch machen. Ansonsten soll es laut den Promotern im 1.Quartal 'n SP 1 geben.

Ich habe meine Entwickelungsarbeit bis dahin eingestellt!


----------



## Bender25 (27 Januar 2009)

Farinin schrieb:


> Hallo Bender25.
> 
> Also ich glaube das würde ich auch machen. Ansonsten soll es laut den Promotern im 1.Quartal 'n SP 1 geben.
> 
> Ich habe meine Entwickelungsarbeit bis dahin eingestellt!


 

Also Neuinstallation hat nichts gebracht... 
Nochmal ich lege ein Projekt an, erstelle mit Basis Process Control die ersten aluffertigen Bilder und wenn ich das projekt einmal schließe kommt der fehler.

Sprich  alles fertig machen und wehe der rechner schmiert einmal ab 
Zum heulen


----------



## Bender25 (30 Januar 2009)

Problem gelöst. Lag an einem nicht installiertem Treiber der Netzwerkkarte. Obwohl diese in WinCC nicht verwendet wird.


----------



## georg_demmler (12 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ist es möglich, kurz zu erklären, was du gemacht hast. Stehe zur Zeit vor dem selben Problem.

WinCC öffnet ein Projekt auf einmal nicht mehr. Habe wo anders gelesen, dass es an einem nicht installierten "net card driver" lag.

Vielen Dank

GD


----------

